# here is my little murphy



## sloane (Jul 24, 2009)

so we went to the breeders today and bought Murphy, but due to vacation we asked if she can hold onto him till we get back (dont worry, i asked before we bought him..lol)

she said she would. But we just had to drive up to see Murphy for the first time.

The boys fell in love with him as well as we did.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

OH! OH! OH! What a cutie! He is such a beautiful brown and his wrigley nose is just adorable. He looks very comfy. You have some great pictures. Now I know what you will be talking about all during vacation!

Congratulations on bringing Murphy into the family. :first:


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Very cute!!! Love the color - I would have to skip vacation!! LOL


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

AgilityIG said:


> Very cute!!! Love the color - I would have to skip vacation!! LOL


LOL! He is adorable and it looks like be bonded w/ you guys quickly! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_What a sweet little fellow! Congratulations.
_


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

aw, he is cute!! is he a spoo?

BTW, my daughters name is Sloane!


----------



## sloane (Jul 24, 2009)

agility

its going to be hard on all of us thinking about murphy while we are away. I wasnt sure if it was a good thing to see the dog, but the kids were just so darned excited. (me too)

tannerokeefe, what is a spoo?

you go me nervous. We paid for a purebred poodle due to allergies.

does he not look like a mini poodle? We did get papers on him....


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Sloane... a "spoo" is a short cut name for Standard Poodle. Don't worry, your guy looks just like a poodle so I am sure he is one. I was wondering the same thing when I was looking at the pics, whether he was a Standard or not. So, that answers the question, your cute little guy is a mini, and a darned cute one at that!!

I can understand how this is going to make your vacation harder..lol... everyone normally wants their vacation to last forever but you guys are going to be waiting till it is over so you can pic up that sweet, darling looking Murphy.
Congrats.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Murphy is a cutie. Love the name. Have fun on vacation.


----------



## sloane (Jul 24, 2009)

jester's mom

phewwww thanks, i was nervous. 

yea, he is a mini. his father was large but his mother was small (go figure). so the breeder said he will probably be in between.

we already been the groomers/ pet store and talked to them and she was helpful at what toys to get and what NOT to get.

I just cant wait till he comes home.


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Oops - just posted in your other thread. Murphy is adorable!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

sloane said:


> jester's mom
> 
> phewwww thanks, i was nervous.
> 
> ...


Sloane, just an FYI, it is a misconception people have that if you breed a larger dog to a smaller one, the pups will be in-between size. Actually, the pups tend to be either the size of the father or the mother with, possibly, a in-betweener, but more likely to be either bigger or smaller. The genes do not mix together like mixing 50% of one liquid with another and thus coming up with half an half. Normally, one parent's genes will override the other and the pup will take after one parent or the other. So, as far as size goes, you will have to do the wait and see to find out what his adult size will be.

I bet you can't wait to get him home...lol. And I am glad your groomer has given advice about chew toys. I ALWAYS tell people NOT to buy any rubber/plastic toy that the dog can chew into pieces, this is so unsafe for the dog and a total waist of money. If you want a rubber type toy, nylabone and others make good thick, solid ones that the dog cannot easily chew up.

Best of luck with you new baby!!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

AWWW Sloane he is a handsome little boy!! O' Murphy is adorable as well LOL!!!!!:curl-lip:


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

I would skip the vacation too. lol Murphy is cute, I bet you can't wait to finnish your vacation. Have a good time.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

what a cute little mop he is! try to get his face - want to see that adorable face! lol


----------



## Shereen (Aug 10, 2009)

Awwwww he looks just like my brown mini boy!!!! You will have such a great time with him I bet. Every stops me when im out walking mine to comment on his colour.
He's a gorgeous boy!!!! Good luck


----------

